# friggin attorneys



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

divorce was final 12 days ago.
didnt get the memo...
just found out today 

HALLE-FVCKIN-LUJAH!!

dont know why they cant let you know something so simple.
i had to chase him down to find out. :/


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmm...
after thinking about this all day,
not nearly as excited as i thought i was.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I was just filling out my government child benefit application form so that now I'm divorced I can close the last joint banking account where the benefits were being deposited to before. For marital status I need to check the divorce box but I don't know the actual effective date yet... can't wait to sever that last financial tie to my ex.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you guys. Getting over that hill is a nightmare and youre there! 
So, I ask you,,, now what?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!

And that is strange they didn't let you know once the judge signed. That is very unprofessional.


----------

